# Unusual aggressive Biting!



## Unclouded.hope (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I live in South Korea and got a hedgehog when he was a mere 3 weeks. Chumpi is now almost 7 months old and has recently developed this biting problem. Initially it was him chomping down on his blanket and causing a scene by aggressively thrashing around with the blanket. That developed into biting my fingers if I touched his blanket when he was being friendly.

Just yesterday I picked him up and he aggressively bit me, drawing a lot of blood in the process. This has never happened before where he's bitten me outside his cage. Chumpi is usually a trusting animal, sleeping on me and being capable of bonding with me for a long time outside his cage until he gets antsy and thus letting me know he needs to go to the bathroom. 

Last night he somehow crawled out of his cage using his wheel and house to climb out of the cage. Worried, I took out the wheel. This morning I woke up to him waiting around for the wheel (he only excersices at night when no one else is looking and its dark). Trying to put the wheel back he again bit down hard on my other finger causing it to bleed. Then he proceeded to run in the wheel for like 20 minutes which is not usual behavior for him  . 

The only thing besides him not feeling well that I think it can be is that he is sexually frustrated. He has started to lick himself and has been really aggressive since becoming a teenager. 

Has any of your hedgehogs had this problem? I'm not sure what to do, the vet I have taken him to knows the most about hedgehogs here where I live and even that is not etxtensive. He usually just takes a stool sample, looks at his skin quality, weight and gives him a vaccine. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

-Alex


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you ever fed him out of your hands? And the possibility of him sexually maturing could be the answer to why he's biting, but then I have to let you know that if that IS the cause, that like any other animal i have dealt with (rabbits, to horses and everything in between) breeding him will not relieve his frustrations but further them. So breeding will not rid you of the biting issue. 

I've also heard blowing in their faces when they go to bite you helps with some hedgehogs. Other than that maybe try just picking him up with the fleece, and not your bare hands. 

Something might also be hurting him when you pick him up, maybe try putting him in a glass bowl or dish so that you can check under him?

that's really all I can think of. hopefully somebody more experienced will come along.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Are you able to check him over for injuries? Possibly a quill poking somewhere? The biting may be a defense


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

My girl is seven months old now too!! I have had her for about a month now and she bites....someone told me on here (can't remember names sorry) that she may just be an oral hedgie and that's how she is going to communicate.......they also told me to wash and use unscented products, because some stuff smells yummy to hedgies!!!! She isn't biting nearly as much now but I do keep my fingers out of her face and I always pay attention to what she is doing because as soon as I let my guard down I usually get a little nip :lol: but I accept that it's just the way she is and I love her anyway~~


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't take his wheel out, and hedgie-proof your cage! Kashi gets aggressive when he doesn't get to exercise. Also, around 6-7 months old he developed aggressive behavior too. I just never let him know that it hurt me/scared me and eventually he went back to his mellow self. Good luck to you!


----------

